# MAC VS. SMASHBOX MAKE-UP



## Mary Maxson (Dec 14, 2012)

WHICH IS LONGER LASTING?  WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ESPECIALLY ABOUT THE EYE SHADOWS BUT WOULD WELCOME ANY ADVISE ABOUT FOUNDATION, MASCARA, LIPSTICK, BLUSH, ETC. THANK YOU.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to MuT !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would say both are equal in terms of staying power. It's more a case of finding colors that suit your taste in these brands. I do recommend the use of a base, no matter the brand it extends the wear of your eyeshadow.


----------



## Mary Maxson (Dec 15, 2012)

THANK YOU  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glitteraddict (Dec 26, 2012)

A standout product of MAC is *lipstick*. If you like a creamy formula, try the "amplified" formula or creamshhen.

Their *eyeshadow* is hit and miss, because they have several different formulas-the worst are  the lustres, they flake everywhere.

Their mattes and satin shadows are not the smoothest, but have awesome staying power.

As for blush, MAC's sheertone blushes are their best ones.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm a smashbox fan. The only thing I'm partial to with MAC is their glosses and their lipstick. I love smashbox face items such as primer, highlighter, halo face powders, etc. For eyeliners I really like tarte- especially the new clay ones their amazing!! The balm has incredible products also- the best blushes ever!!


----------



## Mary Maxson (Dec 27, 2012)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR RESPONSE TO MY POST!


----------



## EmGee (Feb 21, 2013)

I somewhat like the MAC shades better.

As far as I know all or most of MAC is made in North America and when I looked at Smashbox quite a few items in the line are made in China.​ I was kind of surprized by this as it is an expensive line. I have only bought Smashbox from their website directly.

One advantage of Smashbox is if you buy on their website they have a lot of bonus gifts and sale items and that is always nice.

If you look at beauty.com they tell you where items are made in the d escriptions.

I like MAC more for the large eyeshadow collection-but they do not really have any sales or bonus items.

Well, I can kind of get bonus items if I buy MAC at a dept store where they have beauty galas for charity- the store makes up their own bonuses with leftover items from other brands that they wrap up and put in a "treasure chest"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well one advantage of MAC  is if you go to the counter you can get samples of the skincare and some of the foundations in cute little jars!

That is always helpful.


----------



## SistaPlease (Feb 21, 2013)

the only thing that i dont really get on well with mac are their foundations. i havent found one that i really like and felt comfortable on my face. they also tend to break me out. but everything else from them i really enjoy. i only own a few smashbox products, but the ones i have (primer/concealer) i really really like!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't think there's a huge difference, they're both EL brands. I honestly wouldn't recommend either. Just use a primer and your shadow will last all day.


----------



## Made You Look (Feb 21, 2013)

Smashbox makeup is FANtastic.  I have worked with it for about 7yrs now and I have yet to have a problem with any of my clients!  Their jet set pot liners are amazing and set to waterproof within a minute of application.  THe line was created by the grandsons of Max Factor (remember that line?) and was created to be used on photo shoots within their studio.  The primer is what they started with and it just grew from there.  Anyway, I'm obviously more loyal to this brand but the quality of the product is bar none!  It was just recently bought by Estee Lauder but only for distribution, not to reformulate!


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 21, 2013)

I have no experience with MAC.  So...no opinion there.

Smashbox on the other hands makes some nice stuff!  They have a bronzer that I have purchase multiple times (Baked Fusion Soft Lights - &lt;3 this stuff!) and it's my holy grail.  I think their blushes are good and over-looked by a lot of people.  I've never met a Smashbox primer I didn't like.  I adore their normal mascara for a defined lash that is natural looking (you're lashes but better).  They're waterproof eye liner (cream) is fine.  I like their BB cream - it's coloring is by far the most natural of all the BB creams for me but the formula isn't my favorite.  It takes a little work to apply and not near the coverage of say - Missha, but I always get complimented when I do wear it so...

I don't love their eye-shadows though.  I have two palettes and both have left me disappointed in how powdery and non-pigmented they are.  I tend to like UD eye products.

Smashbox.com also has a GREAT reward program!  They're sales kind of suck, but if you're a rewards member you earn points for a gift certificate, they often have good promotions (like right now!), every Tues/Thurs they have a "Let's Do Lunch" and include a free full size item with your order if you order at the right time, and they offer truly DELUXE samples with orders.  They also give you an awesome birthday gift on your birthday month with order.

So...I'm a fan!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 21, 2013)

I use both brands in my kit, but not all of the products of each line. But what I do use of each brand, I am very happy with, in terms of texture, staying power, and look.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I use Smashbox and MAC for different things.  Like other people have mentioned MAC have great lipsticks.  I don't think I own any Smashbox lipsticks, but MAC make some of my favorites.  I love Smashbox lip glosses, Smashbox foundations, and I have a couple of their eye shadow pallets that are pretty good too.  I think Smashbox is a real stand up brand.


----------



## satojoko (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd personally go for Kryolan. You'd wind up with much more product for the same amount of money. LOVE Kryolan pressed powder blushes &amp; cream blushes, as well as a lot of their lip products, gel liners, single pan eyeshadows, Dermacolor foundation-type products, etc. As far as MAC goes, I prefer their matte blushes as opposed to their Sheertone blushes Their mattes are far more pigmented. Cant stand their foundations, concealers, predefined eyeshadow palettes that they release in limited edition collections. Regarding their Amplified lipstick formula, I dont find them creamy. I find them too slick &amp; that they wear off too quickly. I prefer their other lip product formulas if I bother buying them. Absolutely hated Smashbox til last year, when they finally improved their eyeshadow formulas. Had far too many bad experiences with them before that. Their Halo powder is not bad, but cant stand their lip, bronzer, nasty primer &amp; other products. Not at all a fan of those. I dont find them a very impressive company, personally. Any time I've made the mistake of buying their products I've wound up finding far nicer formulas with other brands for a fraction of the price. I've pretty much given up on them for the time being My vote: try Kryolan! Ben Nye also has some nice products, as does Maq Pro, Estee Lauder (no longer your granny's makeup), Kett &amp; several others. Try researching so-called 'pro' brands. There are so many out there that are rarely seen in typical retail cosmetic stores. Check out Camera Ready Cosmetics for a start.


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 23, 2013)

Smashbox has some amazing products (foundation primer), but I prefer MAC easily over Smashbox.


----------



## cqueen3178 (Mar 2, 2013)

I use MAC paint pot as my eyeshadow primer and my eyeshadow lasts all day long. I love it, and I have got so many of my friends hooked on it. Try it out and if you don't like it MAC lets you return.


----------

